# Fav 'classic' cartoon themes. . .



## Sid James

Choose up to 3 of your favourites! (&/or the 'other' option). Hope these vids are the right songs. I did it in a bit of a hurry. For any mistakes I apologise in advance. Enjoy the trip down memory lane!

Roger Ramjet

The Smurfs

Gummi Bears

Scooby Doo

Josie and the Pussycats

The Pink Panther

Road Runner

Bugs Bunny

Jabber Jaws

Captain America

Incredible Hulk


----------



## Sid James

Left these British ones off:

Danger Mouse

Bananaman

& also Astroboy which I think was Japanese.

I think Mysterious Cities of Gold was too.

Loved these...


----------

